# xc times



## gilly j (29 July 2012)

does anyone know where to find a list of all the times for the xc? I know H & H has told us the GB start times but would like a complete list of all riders


----------



## bluebellfreddy (29 July 2012)

Would love to know this too. Am expecting to see them on london2012 website soon.


----------



## nevis (30 July 2012)

http://m.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/fullevent.html#EQX003300


----------

